# stay away from bullfrog creek 4/12



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry to hear you had such a rough day  just think, you could have been with me wrestling ladders thru the bushes, working on a pitched roof while your tools keep sliding off  then to top it off it rains on you and your having to work late  just remember that a bad days fishing beats a good day at work  ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Really? I think you're just throwing us off your hot redfish spot  Seriously though, sorry to hear it is that bad, I've always been told great things about Bullfrog.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Lots of stingrays showing up in reports lately.  : Sorry the day didn't work out for you.   On another note, what make of boat is that? Edit: Nevermind, I went back and looked at your build.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I've had worse days, atleast it was just me and I didn't ruin a fishing buddies day too.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Question: How can that channel fill in in 2 days?

A buddy and I took a 20' G3 with a 90 on the back out of there at 35mph and never touched the bottom.

_Maybe_ the channel _shifted_ since you were last there. 

pm sent


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you should be ok in that micro!! -channel on the right until you get to that house w' boat then just across to left side and follow tight to mangos
then ;D hard left around last island go straight to mangos,then  hard right to posted??? channel ? pvc pipe etc....  and that point little channel is soft , and little bit wider ...spent a lot of time there ,,shallow is the best thing about that place ,,once you get it you;ll like it ..i use this 
-anytide


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was hugging the southside close to the mangroves for alot of it cause I know it used to be deeper there, but even the crab traps there where sitting mostly out of the water. I must have hit it right at lowtide, either way a slight depression that you might be able to get through isn't a channel to me. I think I found the reason no one I know uses it anymore. Being that when I did get out of there I didn't see anything but stingrays all day, not even mullet, I'll be sticking to other easier to access areas.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

why didnt ya turn around and launch somewhere else thats what i would do


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I figured there might be a grand reward at the end of a long journey, I was wrong


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Bullfrogs tricky. You have to hug the NORTH side of the channel most of the way out... Then dart to the SOUTH side, and then hook a left along the short canal... Then you wanna be on the SOUTH side all the way out the mouth...
Winter lows are a bee-atch in there! 
Well worth it though, the Kitchen stacks up fish...


----------

